# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Важность последовательного чтения "Шримад Бхагаватам"

## Александр Валерьевич

Харе Кришна! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
В беседе с преданными, возник вопрос о важности последовательного чтения "Шримад Бхагаватам"(с первой и далее). К сожалению не смог найти что конкретно, об этом говорит Шрила Прабхупада. Не раз слышал от старших, о необходимости именно последовательного чтения "Бхагаватам". Не могли бы вы прояснить для меня этот вопрос!?

----------


## vijitatma das

Леденец везде сладок, и спереди, и сзади, и в середине. "Бхагаватам" можно начинать читать с любой песни (тома), однако все-таки рекомендуется после этого вернуться к первой и изучать это писание последовательно.

Вот что пишет Шрила Прабхупада:
"И единственное, что необходимо для изучения этой великой книги трансцендентного знания, — читать ее последовательно, шаг за шагом, не забегая вперед, как это делается при чтении обычных книг. Нужно последовательно, одну за другой, изучить все ее главы. В книге приводятся оригинальные санскритские тексты, их транслитерация, пословный перевод каждого стиха, литературный перевод стихов и комментарии к ним. Она построена таким образом, что, прочитав первые девять песней, читатель непременно придет к осознанию Бога.

Десятая песнь отличается от первых девяти тем, что посвящена непосредственно трансцендентной деятельности Личности Бога, Шри Кришны. Смысл Десятой песни не откроется тому, кто не изучил первые девять. Вся книга состоит из двенадцати самостоятельных песней, но лучше всего читать их небольшими частями, одну за другой".

----------


## Александр Валерьевич

Харе Кришна,vijitatma das!Примите мои поклоны! Благодарю за ответ!
Хотел бы уточнить, откуда взята эта цитата?

----------


## vijitatma das

Это из авторского предисловия к "Бхагаватам". Оно публикуется в каждом томе, под заголовком "От автора".

----------


## Александр Валерьевич

Благодарю за ответ! Харе Кришна!

----------

